# Guppy fit to burst



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

One of my female guppies seems to have been pregnant forever and is now so huge, I can't imagine how much bigger she could get. One of the others successfully had hers (pictured), but the only surviving one was a completely psychotic male who first killed the original male and then pestered the hell out of this female, so today he has now gone to the aquatic shop. Do you think she is holding them in until she finds a better place, including him not being around? Or is she abnormally large? They are now in a 4ft tank with places to hide.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi have you got any more pics of her from the side and back at all? Her spine looks a little bent but that could be the pic.You could add a little bit of epsom salts to the water just incase she is egg bound so to speak.

What temp is the water?


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

The water is 27C. She has been pregnant since I got her over 6mths ago  . She seems to do everything okay and normally. I think the other female looks an odd shape. I hope she isn't egg bound, poor girl.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,6 months!,I never heard of such a thing lol.They actualy give birth to live young so egg bound isn't really the proper term but you get the idea.

If it was me I would add some epsom salts (not any other kind just epsom) as she may be just bloated and if she is pregnant it will not harm her.

She may of just been bloated when you got her but could of got pregnant since as you had a male.

How many gallons does your tank hold?
Have you got any other fish in the tank?
Can you see any babies inside her (their eyes for example?)


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

Only just been able to get on here to reply. New 4 ft tank, about 38 gallons, 8 danios, 1 yo-yo loach, lemon algae fish (I know, mistake :blush: ), 7 neon tetra, 3 pepper corys, 3 dwarf chain loach, 2 cherry barbs, 2 bristlenose plecs and 5 new barbs beginning with p (peaceful types). Not sure if the shiny things I'm looking at are eyes or not. I just thought she was preggers as someone said ages ago, so maybe this is the first time, I hope so. She is quite a buxom lady.


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

When I say new, it is fully cycled!


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Has she been that swollen for 6 months?

If you do add epsom salts only add 1 teaspoon full.


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

No just for the last two weeks, just rounded before. But compared to the other one which now looks thin since she had hers, she looks even bigger than the other one did when she had hers. Are epsom salts okay then for the other fish? What exactly are they so I know what to look for?


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

I thought when you said she had been pregnant for 6 months that you meant that she had been that big for 6 months.It sounds like she is just heavily pregnant and will probably have babies within the next 2 weeks,probably within the next week by the look of her.So just wait and see and keep your eye on her.

As long as she is eating and acting normal she is fine.


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

I am hoping she is just about to give birth as the black circles are huge on her too. I've been trying to find practical ideas for somewhere for her, as she mostly hovers near one of the filters. Time will tell


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

Yep, she had them last night! Most of them snaffled already!


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Do any survive and grow up ?


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

The only survivor I have had so far was the psycho male that I took back on Thursday. Most of them have disappeared already from what I can tell.


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Stick loads of fine leaved plants in That will save a few.


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

After all that I just come home to find the female definitely dead. Maybe there was a problem as she was still big after she had them.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Awww that seems such a shame and a shame that none of her babies even live.Seems an unfair,meaningless life really.


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

I've two not one netted safely  and just spotted a third one, hopefully big enough to be safer than initially. But yes, very sad for her after all that struggle  . But no more males and no more breeding and stress.


----------

